# Mitre 10 Hardware To Sell Homebrew



## albrews (13/12/08)

hi, mitre 10 hardware is advertising they are selling homebrew products.

does anybody have detals , and the extent of the products at this stage?

cheers
alan


----------



## tcraig20 (13/12/08)

albrews said:


> hi, mitre 10 hardware is advertising they are selling homebrew products.
> 
> does anybody have detals , and the extent of the products at this stage?
> 
> ...



The Mitre 10 here used to sell homebrew gear a few years back, but got out of it. I think that might just have been a local thing though.


----------



## stillscottish (13/12/08)

I noticed that the Mitre 10 in Corowa has a large pile of Dextrose sacks and a lot of essence thingies for some sort of brewing. <_< 

Campbell
who wouldn't _possibly_ know what to do with them


----------



## brilinjo (14/12/08)

That's a conincidence, I was in my local Mitre 10 yesterday and noticed that they had some Home Brew supplies which consisted of:
- 6 kits - mainly Brewcraft with a Best before of 2007
- 1 rusted can of Blackrock LME - Best before 2006
- 1 sachet of S-04 (I was actually impressed with this, stocking quality yeast)- Best before Jan 2008

I didn't buy any.


----------



## dicko (14/12/08)

brilinjo said:


> That's a conincidence, I was in my local Mitre 10 yesterday and noticed that they had some Home Brew supplies which consisted of:
> - 6 kits - mainly Brewcraft with a Best before of 2007
> - 1 rusted can of Blackrock LME - Best before 2006
> - 1 sachet of S-04 (I was actually impressed with this, stocking quality yeast)- Best before Jan 2008
> ...



Our Mitre 10 has been into HB for a while and like the above post I suggest any one contemplating buying the HB product check the date first.
My son will not go back to that store for HB supplies after being caught and finding an aust lager was almost the colour of a porter once fermented and tasted like crap.
From what I can determine this store is just an outlet for Brewcraft.

Cheers


----------



## blackbock (14/12/08)

albrews said:


> hi, mitre 10 hardware is advertising they are selling homebrew products.
> 
> does anybody have detals , and the extent of the products at this stage?
> 
> ...



I think it is just a local Mitre 10 ad for a particular store in Nowra (although other Mitre 10s may or may not have brewing related items for sale)


----------



## PostModern (14/12/08)

blackbock said:


> I think it is just a local Mitre 10 ad for a particular store in Nowra (although other Mitre 10s may or may not have brewing related items for sale)



I saw that ad during the Aus Open coverage on WIN. Looks like two stores (same owner probably). They are stocking ESB and Munton, iirc. Excellent! Hell, I might even buy a 3kg ESB APA or something... then again LHBS stocks them too.


----------



## blackbock (14/12/08)

PostModern said:


> I saw that ad during the Aus Open coverage on WIN. Looks like two stores (same owner probably). They are stocking ESB and Munton, iirc. Excellent! Hell, I might even buy a 3kg ESB APA or something... then again LHBS stocks them too.



They have a lot of K&K stuff, and tons of "flavour" essences. There are now some liquid yeasts I was told now too.


----------

